

Kickstarter: Practicing Ruby Contributors Fund - jhund
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/828998531/practicing-ruby-contributors-fund

======
sandal
Hi,

I run practicingruby.com and am the one who set up this Kickstarter. All the
money is going to contributors, and the materials will all be released under
CC BY-SA as soon as they're published. In addition to a $500 honorarium, I
will set aside five days for each collaboration to help w. anything that's
needed... whether it be editing drafts, turning raw notes into an article
format, researching, seeking technical reviewers, etc.

Happy to answer any questions anyone has, or respond to feedback.

We are funded already w. 8 days to go, and because Practicing Ruby does have
some recurring revenue from monthly subscribers who support the project, we've
already broken ground on commissioning contributed works. That means we should
publish something new within the next few weeks.

